# Windows 8 and mediashare



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Is there a how to setup this, I done everything I can think of but it still won't see it. Thanks Michael


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Microsoft has done some damage to WMS, but you can still access it. I cannot promise that it will meet your needs.

Try this: http://techzane.com/enable-media-streaming-windows-8


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

I am able to see the computer now but all the videos have X's beside them. The couple that don't have X's fail when trying to play them. Thanks Michael


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Hornnumb2 said:


> I am able to see the computer now but all the videos have X's beside them. The couple that don't have X's fail when trying to play them. Thanks Michael


What file types are they?

EDIT: Have you tried using a virtual server?


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

I tried Tversity and couldn't get it to work either, I downloaded Serviio and it works great. Thanks


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

I use an older version of Tversity v1.7.4.1. I believe and it works flawlessly, there are also only certain file type that are compatible


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Hornnumb2 said:


> I tried Tversity and couldn't get it to work either, I downloaded Serviio and it works great. Thanks


Unless you have the one of the older version of Tversity, it is not going to work as it is unsupported now. I used to use Tversity myself but switched to Serviio. Also not all file extensions are compatible.


----------



## Bughead (Jun 21, 2013)

I use both Plex and Playon for streamimg at home. Plex is by far the better of the two. However, you need a roku or some other device to play on tv. Playon works great with mediashare, but hogs a lot od cpu.
This is what works for me.


Frank


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Serviio works well but I would hate to be in the middle of streaming a 2 hour movie and something happens to the connection that kicks you out. There's no way to resume, REW, FF, 30SKIP, bookmark or anything. So for movies I just plug my laptop into a spare HDMI port, mirror the display and launch XBMC.

However Serviio works well for music. I streamed music to HR24, H24, xbox 360 and even my Yamaha RVX-493 networked audio receiver. I recommend giving it a look. 

For music its worth having proper ID3 tags on your collection. Things like The beatles are listed 3 times in my collection each with different songs under them. For example:
Beatles
Beatles, the
The Beatles

I still have to figure out how to fix that easily. I don't have time to manually go through a million songs.


----------

